# Win the Golden Juice... possibly the funkiest wax container ever made?



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi guys

To celebrate our third birthday, we are giving away a very special wax container we had locked away in our archives. We created it back in 2007 when eye-watering superwaxes in fancy containers were all the rage, but the market soon changed into one that majored on 'what's inside that counts' so selling a reasonably priced superwax in unreasonably expensive packaging didn't seem right. Maybe we will do a fancy packaged wax in the future, but we will be quite transparent that customers are paying for the nice container (because we will have a refill price at a much lower level!).

Shame to let such a container go to waste, though.

So we're giving it away - to be filled with any Dodo Juice wax that we have made in the last three years.

More details here:

http://www.dodojuice.com/birthday/

And here's the container:










I'll put some more pics and information about the jar and its design/development/features on another thread if people are interested.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I'm more practical than creative I'm afraid - but Happy Birthday anyway. :thumb:

Steve O.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a cunning plan...


----------



## SouthernStyles (May 31, 2010)

I would buy that its so awesome!


----------



## eyezack87 (Aug 12, 2008)

This certainly beats my idea of laser engraving of your guys written signatures on the SN pots Justin did for us at Detailing Bliss...


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

eyezack87 said:


> This certainly beats my idea of laser engraving of your guys written signatures on the SN pots Justin did for us at Detailing Bliss...


Thats pretty cool,its worthy of detailing!!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

i want


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

a will take it off your hands :wave:


----------



## integrale (Apr 16, 2010)

That is a cool pot! Happy Brithday.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

If that's not a desirable object to own, then I don't know what is - very, very cool that chaps :thumb: :thumb:

Great comp as well! Happy 3rd Birthday


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

fantastic looking pot :thumb:,happy birthday .


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cool I want it


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

I dont know if theres something wrong at my end but all your pics are taking forever to load and im talking slower than 56k speeds, same on your birthday thread and on your birthday page on your site, yet coxys pics from dub mainia loaded in seconds???


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Verrry cool, I'd buy that for a dollar...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

mmmmmmmm.............. I knew PJ should have videoed me at Ultimate Dubs reciting the limerick.....


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

JasonPD said:


> Verrry cool, I'd buy that for a dollar...


lmao:lol: havent heard that in a long:thumb:


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

Stunning looking Pot, would love to get my hands on that

Happy Birthday. Wonder what the next 3years will bring?


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

What is the actual date of your 3rd birthday and will Malcolm be in if I pop round?


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

This isnt any old container....this is a Dodo juice container.

Very snazzy :argie:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

little john said:


> What is the actual date of your 3rd birthday and will Malcolm be in if I pop round?


It was officially on 1st June, so just gone. Malcolm is away on a customer care course for when we open an online shop


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

OK will he be back in on the 24th July?
Will any of you be in as I am going to get something made and deliver it to you personally as an entry of course I don't trust RM or any courier with such precious cargo.


----------



## Grant1987 (Oct 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday Dodo. 

Going stronger than ever!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

little john said:


> OK will he be back in on the 24th July?
> Will any of you be in as I am going to get something made and deliver it to you personally as an entry of course I don't trust RM or any courier with such precious cargo.


We are at Bug Jam at Santa Pod then... if it's a personal delivery, just get in touch via thedodo - at - dodojuice -dot - com and we'll sort something out, make sure someone is around etc.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

I still cant see the pic for some reason, only a part of it loads? same on your website??


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

i want one sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

happy birthday dodo, all the best for the future


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

:thumb:im thinking happy birthday


----------



## koen_dr (Aug 4, 2007)

Since I've started using your products about 2 months ago, I can only ask for one PLEAAAAAAAAAASE since it's amazing stuff!!!!!! 

Keep up the great work :thumb:


----------



## G style (Nov 14, 2007)

Happy 3rd birthday guys.:argie::argie::argie::argie: Thats real nice. Love the dodo range its great stuff i awlays telling peeps about it and it smells so good.


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

I could only imagine the look on a customers face when you pull a wax pot like that out of a Velvet sleve and say, I think ive found the perfect wax for your car. my eyes would pop out of my head and jaw drop to the floor if it was me !! 

i want one so i can display it in a case haha

***Happy Birthday DoDo*** 

The time my dad pulled out an antique looking bottle of AG, i couldnt believe it, think it was one of there first ever bottles, Crazy !!

Im looking forward to showing a tub of Dodo to my kids in 20 yrs and saying "i remember when" haha


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks guys, appreciate the birthday wishes. Just over a month now until the Golden Juice goes to a new home... so enter the comp if you haven't already.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I Have sent you a Limmerick infact i sent it twice as i realised i missed a letter of a spelling Doh.
Im rather chuffed with it actually.
You produce some great stuff and its a pleasure to use them Happy Birthday.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

My sister keeps asking when the results will be known


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

when is the deadline?


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

31st Aug according to the site.

Daz.


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

wow that looks cool!!!!


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like a weed grinder...lol


----------



## Nosbod (Aug 23, 2010)

Thats going to be one lucky owner / winner. Shame you cant buy these fellas. 

The missus would have a fit though!

Chris


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

The suspense is killing me.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm sure there are loads to go through


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The site says the Winner will be notified by the 15th of September 2010.
So all rest easy easy till then.


----------



## juicy 666 (Jul 20, 2010)

working too much kept me from getting one to you in time but i thought screw it im gonna send you one anyways as i liked the idea i came up with! Happy birthday all the same gutted i couldnt be in for the running!


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

james_death said:


> The site says the Winner will be notified by the 15th of September 2010.
> So all rest easy easy till then.


I know, its my sister thats going on at me, she asks every day, she wants to know more than me becasue she wants a new wax for her car not that supernatural isn't good enough for silver? and she helped with the entry as well.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We will be announcing the winner soon and the winner will be notified beforehand, if at all possible. All entries are in, but pj is away at Automechanika so I need to catch up with him and discuss all the front running entries, then a decision will be made in the next week... we have had some great entries and the winner will be worthy indeed 

Watch this space...


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Dom I have given my sister your email address she is doing my head in so she can ask you every 4 hours if we won. I am happy she is out to work during the morning I get some peace but when she comes home every day she is asking if we won.

I hope you enjoyed the entry and havn't waited till now to see what it was like.


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

i gotta say, i really like your approach to marketing

ive always admired the branding, very well done

goodluck to whoever wins


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Pj and I ran through the entries today, and have agreed on a winner. Due to pj going to Automechanika there will have to be some patience regarding the result, as pj wants to do a nice write up and pics on various forums, twitter and facebook it, but the winner WILL be notified before the 15th September if not before, and then the world will know soon after.

Sorry to keep you on tenterhooks.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Good Luck to all those that entered though... i was going to but i couldnt convince the kids to sing happy birthday to DoDo Juice while filming them and couldnt think of anything more original in the end


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

She hasn't asked me today, probably too tired after the weekend of parties and Le Mans action at Silverstone. Where she did ask if Dodo Juice were going to be there so she could pes.... ask them.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Cant believe I missed this, but Happy 3rd Birthday DoDo. Im looking forward to trying out your products in the future.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

2 texts and asked 3 times today as she read the winner may be informed before the announcement.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

AND THE WINNER IS.....

Little John, or 'John E from Bolton' as it will say in publicity 

Pj is away at Automechanika at the moment and wanted to put up a ton of pictures of the winning entry, so this is just a brief announcement to congratulate John and to thank all of you who entered. Our youngest entrant was 3 years old, we had cakes, girlie calendars, poems, videos and even a Meguiars kit bag!

John's winning entry was - and pictures will come soon so you can see it in all its glory - an impressive Supernatural Iroku cake, complete with opening lid. Not only did it look amazing with wood grain, a laser engraved logo on the lid (pedants will note it should be the Supernatural one, but was the Dodo Juice logo instead  ) but it was a homemade jam sponge (thanks to Jess, John's sister, I believe) and I can verify it tasted extremely good.

The wax that will be poured into the Golden Juice before John takes delivery will be Purple Haze Pro (as chosen by John). I hope he uses it!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4972239&l=ea413fe6ae&id=538167538


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Is that cheating for getting outside help ??...













  

Nice one John, thats a pot to keep for a lifetime and the only one available to us mere minions 

Nice one mate.

Daz.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

welldone John congrats dude, looking foward to seeing the pics.

im gutted i didnt enter but was busy with family etc.

i was going to make a candle the size of a jar of dodowax and make it different colours like the core 8, oh well maybe next time


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks Dom and PJ, hopfully Jess has stoped asking me now if we won. Now she hasn't shut up shouting I won not we won but she won.

I will leave the photos to Dodo to post.

Dom, if you want to be really picky you will notice that there were 11 notches in the lid where the pot only has 10, it was almost remade to make it correct. The supernatural logo was just too hard to copy.

I did consider asking for the wax to be flat earth, but on the advise of Jess purple and yellow complement each other so a purple wax in a yellow pot it was.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Very well done indeed!! That looks brilliant mate :thumb: A worthy winner


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Well done John it looks awsome mate, outside help or not. thats some talent that is.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Well done John, congrats to you both


----------



## Nosbod (Aug 23, 2010)

Now thats one good looking cakey!

Well done bud 

If you get a chance get a pic up of the Golden Juice, full of...er juice!

Chris


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nosbod said:


> Now thats one good looking cakey!
> 
> Well done bud
> 
> ...


Steady on dude :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nosbod (Aug 23, 2010)

Lol, I must be mixing my forums up again! 

Chris


----------



## Waka (Jun 9, 2010)

What a surprise - PJ picked the food entrant as the winning entry!
Only kidding, well done LJ, fabulous looking cake.

W.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

More pics of the winning entry as promised.

This really shows off the skill and eye for detail of our winner, John E, from Bolton. And his sister, Jess, certainly bakes a mean cake. I was going to do a Masterchef style 'check it is edible' nibble, but after the first slice I went back for more. And more. And then pj had eaten the rest by the time I got back.


----------



## Bluefrog (Sep 20, 2010)

Now thats fantastic !!! Can see why it was the winner :thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Holy cow that cake is awesome :thumb: seems a shame to cut it really!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

It was a shame to cut and eat it...

Plus it was a shame that I couldn't get the lid off. The ribbon was to lift the lid off, and you can see the Supernatural coloured icing just under the lid. But sadly the icing had welded itself together and despite gentle prising it was going to tear the 'lid' by trying tp remove it. But good attention to detail... an opening cake, just like an opening wood jar. And wax coloured icing.

We had another cake entry in the competition, which was also a very good entry (it had pj and myself recreated in icing on the top of it) but John's was larger and home made, and must have taken many many hours to plan and make.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

I should also say that if Ed Valenti is reading this, Ed, note that we are using your knife!!!

Ed is a friend of the Dodo and Dodo Juice user from the USA. He invented the Ginsu knife which was a big QVC style mega-seller a couple of decades ago in the US (you can google or wikipedia it). He sent us one, which was very kind of him. So even the knife has a Dodo Juice connection


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Another shot of it for you showing the removable lid.


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

^ thats is truely amazing

well deserved winner indeed, very creative


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

The wax of choice was Purple Haze Pro and we were due another batch, so the Golden Juice was filled today and i was at the lab taking some birthing pics:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Now that's a lot of rather nice looking wax. Winning entry was master piece it has to be said.


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

theDodo said:


> The wax of choice was Purple Haze Pro and we were due another batch, so the Golden Juice was filled today and i was at the lab taking some birthing pics:


A sneak peak into Dodo Land, cools!


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

cfherd said:


> A sneak peak into Dodo Land, cools!


the oompa loompa's are always camera shy....


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

that cake looks awesome!


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

OK I am now the owner of a fantastic looking pot of wax, it arrived this morning 

Thanks Dom and PJ its awesome.

But what is this suposed to mean? my latin is pants so I stuck it in a translator and it came back with almost rubish,

hic adveho sol solis quod inquam id est totus eximius
this to carry sun and I say this is whole uncommon

John

ohh and boy is it heavy.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Wow!

I've never seen a cake look that lifelike before! It looks wooden!

Excellent winner well done! Might have been tempted to fill it with SN though!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh my god you couldnt even tell if it was real wood or not :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

gally said:


> Wow!
> 
> I've never seen a cake look that lifelike before! It looks wooden!
> 
> Excellent winner well done! Might have been tempted to fill it with SN though!


Thanks

I know the obvious choice would have been supernatural but I already have an iroku pot of supernatural so it would have been a waste and I wanted to try the new pro waxes. Also on my sisters advice that lilac goes with yellow so a purple wax it was the colour match was perfect 

btw my sister keeps reading the thread and is really enjoying the positive comments on the cake. I just wish she would stop saying the pot is hers. I had to hide it from her till I get home so she doesn't steel it.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lols it's worth a lot of money, so does she do it professionally John?

She's very very talented.

Pics?


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

pics of cakes or pics of the pot?
here is a few cakes for you































































more can be found on my facebook profile here and here

She doesn't do it as a job, just makes them for friends and family but I'm sure if anyone wants one she will make one for you. Far cheaper than everywhere else. and she says she is very talented and very wonderful. (yes she is sat next to me)


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Reminds me of Cake Boss on sky 

My mum makes flowers from icing for wedding cakes, shes pretty good at it too.....

Daz.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

She does flowers as well.
from this








became this









or this


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

They are fantastic looking


----------

